
Tesla Model 3 Over-The-Air Update Left the Car Without Key Safety Features - georgecmu
https://www.consumerreports.org/car-safety/over-the-air-update-left-tesla-model-3-without-key-safety-features/
======
mrnobody_67
While buying something and having it auto-magically become better via over the
air software updates sounds appealing, clearly there's a counter narrative
here...

Anybody remember all the Nest Thermostat owners freezing in their homes during
the winter?
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/14/nest_foul_up/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/14/nest_foul_up/)

------
thsowers
This aspect of Tesla has always been particularly worrying for me, even though
there are upsides.

It would be interesting if Tesla let drivers opt into to different versions of
their software, like Stable, Beta & Nightly channels so you could rely on your
car functioning the same way it did yesterday, or try out the latest features
based on the users preferences

------
8bitsrule
Inexcusable that an uncompleted update disables -anything- ... but CR reported
that it did indicate an unsafe condition:

 _Once the installation was done, the center screen showed a message that
said: “Update did not complete successfully. Please wait for a new update to
be sent to your car.”_

------
dmitrygr
This is why you should not buy a car from a software company. It is NOT ok to
play with lives this way. I don't think a lesson will be learned until
somebody dies, sadly. The last thing I want is my car updating by itself. THE.
LAST.

~~~
sixstringbudha
over the air updates, like most things in marketing is a sign of incompetence,
even they are marketed as a positive.

In reality it means that they the company is OK to ship broken/half baked
stuff (owning to some kind of market pressure), because they can always fix it
over the air.

